# Mistking fittings began to drip



## Alexey Makhov (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear colleagues and Marty.
I need your collective help.

Mistking fittings began to drip.
Dripping is not a lot, about 1 drop for the duration of the pump.
Drop is formed at the junction of metal and plastic parts (as in the photo).



















I tried many times to remove and stick a tube. Swaps the pump fittings. Cut the tube at an angle of 90 degrees. But nothing helps.

How do you think that happened?

Maybe pump gives too much pressure for one nozzle? And i need to install multiple nozzles?

Sorry for my English.

Alexey


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

you need a zip drip valve. Also, the lines need to come out, and go in, straight. Cut the end clean and perpendicular. If they are not perfectly flat, that will cause a leak as well. Either way, a zip drip valve will keep fittings healthier by relieving pressure after the mist.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I too have had the quick connect fittings at the pump fail. I ended up removing it from the pump n dragging it off to Home Depot where I found a replacement. The only downside is the the replaced fitting white -I've always meant to get a less ugly one but . . .


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

chin_monster said:


> I too have had the quick connect fittings at the pump fail. I ended up removing it from the pump n dragging it off to Home Depot where I found a replacement. The only downside is the the replaced fitting white -I've always meant to get a less ugly one but . . .



You can buy a bag of replacements online for a few bucks http://www.mistking.com/collets-and-locks.html

http://www.mistingdepot.com/product.php?productid=17530


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

okay, I'll bite--what is a zip drip?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You should not need a zip drip, its an accessory that relieves pressure in the line after the mister has run it is just a normally closed solenoid. A zip drip would be a Band-Aid to solve a problem you should not have in the first place. If you have a leak you have a problem with configuration or parts. O-rings might be bad, poorly seated or the hose may be damaged. Cheapest and fastest check would be to pull the line out and cut it off clean and put it back in making sure it is pushed all the way in. If that doesn't work it is probably the o-ring or some crud inside.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

It is a valve that is installed in the loop from the mist nozzles back to the water reservoir that relieves the pressure in the lines so that water does not continue to drip from the nozzles after finished misting.
Also relieves the pressure at the pump connections


----------



## Alexey Makhov (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, zip-drip won't help in this case.
I think the problem is in the fitting not favourable design.
Probably the internal ring does not fit tight the tube.

A new one can by purchased on the site MistKing, but it will be almost the same.
I already changed positions of the fittings.

I may be wrong. Let then Marty correct me.


----------

